#ubuntu-us-co 2011-03-29
<donke863> moo
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-01
<nealmcb> irssi is amazing - I have it running on a tired old laptop that I hardly ever use, and finally checked in this evening (from my nice fast new lemur) to see what I've missed over the weeks/months.  It is still plugging along nicely.  Glad to see activity every few days here....
<nealmcb> and time for the Ubuntu Global Jam!!
<FunnyLookinHat> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/04/01/1212219/Debaian-OpenSUSE-Arch-Gentoo-and-Grml-Merge?from=twitter
<nealmcb> irssi is amazing - I have it running on a tired old laptop that I hardly ever use, and finally checked in this evening (from my nice fast new lemur) to see what I've missed over the weeks/months.  It is still plugging along nicely.  Glad to see activity every few days here....
<nealmcb> and time for the Ubuntu Global Jam!!
<nealmcb> (reposted now that FunnyLookinHat is back online :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Eh ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh wow I dropped... again...  lame :)
 * nealmcb hasn't dropped since mid-jan.....
<FunnyLookinHat> Lemur - nice!
<FunnyLookinHat> I got a thinkpad recently, and it's flying along with 10.10
<nealmcb> or at least I came back up automatically.....
<nealmcb> nice
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd install 11.04 but I'm waiting for the RC as I use this for work, etc.
<nealmcb> 8 GB also - finally enough memory....
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh wow
<nealmcb> http://blog.chromium.org/2011/04/taking-chrome-to-lite-speeds.html
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<ToyKeeper> Oops, looks like natty escaped a bit early: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/google-earth-renders-cheeky-narwhal-outside-canonicals-office/
<ToyKeeper> FunnyLookinHat: I got a thinkpad about 3 weeks ago...  X201 w/ 12" 1280x800 screen, 3lbs, 2.66GHz  i5 M480 dual-core CPU, 8GiB RAM, cheapo hard drive.
<ToyKeeper> I'm curious what your wireless chipset is, and how well it works in Linux.  The rtl8191SEvB they included by default was horrible and I had to replace it.  It only worked for about 15 minutes per boot, and would hard-lock the system if I tried to recover it without rebooting.
<ToyKeeper> I ended up having flash a modified BIOS so I could boot with a different wifi card, because thinkpads still have that stupid hardware lock-in whitelist.
<FunnyLookinHat> Wow - that's slick
<FunnyLookinHat> My wireless works great - it's the Intel Centrino wireless though - and that traditionally has worked flawlessly with Ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> I have a T410 w/ the nVidia Optimus Graphics setup - which is a total pain because it's completely unsupported at this point, forcing me to choose to run in either Intel or nVidia mode via BIOS
<ToyKeeper> Ah, okay.  I should have just paid the extra $20 for an intel card, but it *looked* like the default one was supported so I didn't bother.
<FunnyLookinHat> And switching it kills X and all that jazz.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah yea - I literally always go Intel for wireless because it's worth the time saved, etc.
<ToyKeeper> It has a driver, and it sort of works...  but it isn't expected to work reliably until at least 2.6.39, which won't be in 11.04.
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper, You mean Optimus ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Or your wireless?
<ToyKeeper> The wireless.
<FunnyLookinHat> ah
<FunnyLookinHat> You got my hopes up. :)
<ToyKeeper> I almost got a T410, but it would have cost more for the same specs for some reason, and although a 1440x900 screen would be nice, I decided it wasn't worth the extra 2" of bulk.
<ToyKeeper> I wanted a minimum of 8GiB RAM, since I eat memory like crazy by leaving everything open all the time.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> I code on this machine - and since I can't always have my 23" monitor in front of me it was worth it.
<FunnyLookinHat> the 1440x900 is definitely VERY nice.  Makes the screen size worth it for sure (unlike most other 14" notebooks out there)
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm only at 4 GB RAM right now...  I'm considering going up to 8... but so far 4 works...
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm not even on x64 yet - so it'd be a waste w/ the graphics memory anyways.
<ToyKeeper> I code on this one too, but I like my notebooks small.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> What sort of battery life do you get with that ?
<FunnyLookinHat> (on Ubuntu)
<ToyKeeper> I dunno.  I hardly ever use the battery.  However, this one is supposedly a 6-hour battery.
<FunnyLookinHat> I sprung for the 9-Cell and can get about 4-5 hours with my normal routine (browser, eclipse, etc.)
<FunnyLookinHat> You gonna be at the release party ?
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure...  this is the first I heard of it.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, Sunday May 2, 2010 at Bar Louie in Westminster, CO @ 5:30pm.
<ToyKeeper> Most likely, yes.
<ToyKeeper> ... and then UDS about a week later.
<ToyKeeper> Any idea what the non-meaty food is like at Bar Louie?
<ToyKeeper> Oh, wait.  Wrong year.
<ToyKeeper> When/where is this year's party?
<FunnyLookinHat> Hah
<FunnyLookinHat> Sunday May 1st at Hanson's Pub
<FunnyLookinHat> in Wash Park on Old Pearl St.
<FunnyLookinHat> err - Pearl St.
<FunnyLookinHat> You're going to UDS?  I didn't know you were involved in Ubuntu dev.
<ToyKeeper> I wasn't really, until about a month ago.
<FunnyLookinHat> hah!
<FunnyLookinHat> Nice :)
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, looks like someone finally set my cloak.  It works a little weird though; gotta leave and re-join channels to make it take effect.
<ToyKeeper> There, that's better.
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-02
<nealmcb> funny you all should mention the reatek.  That was the first problem I had with the lemur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/585938
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 585938 in linux (Ubuntu) "r8192se_pci + powertop (iwpriv -a) = kernel panic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nealmcb> ToyKeeper: so what happened a month ago?  Hungary ftw!
<nealmcb> joey - join the party!
<ToyKeeper> nealmcb: Oh, what happened is I got hired.
<ToyKeeper> I'm not working directly on Ubuntu though; I'm doing infrastructure and support for the ISD team.
<nealmcb> ToyKeeper: nice!
<nealmcb> Headed out to the Farmer's market, then to Panera.  Hope we have more than 2 for our local Ubuntu Global Jam :)
<nealmcb> ...which is at 13:00 today, Panera - 29th st mall in Boulder
 * nealmcb looks around for folks at panera....
<nealmcb> w0jrl: joining the ubuntu global jam?
<w0jrl> nealmcb, yes, I wanted to see what this is all about.
<w0jrl> I am in Denver, so this is the only way I can join.
<nealmcb> w0jrl: is that Nick?
<w0jrl> My name is Jeremy
<nealmcb> welcome to the jam.  Did you see the link I posted earlier on how to contribute?
<nealmcb> what sorts of things are you interested in?
<w0jrl> I have not read it yet. I have been working a few minor bugs with the Orca screen reader.
<nealmcb> sweet.  Which bugs?
<w0jrl> main sugesting ways to the list to make orca work with natty
<w0jrl> at the moment, orca is very unstable in unity. in my testing I couldn't access things like the applications menu or the notification ariea. There are alot of keyboard shortcuts missing.
<nealmcb> yum.  I hope that doesn't happen with many apps....  I Haven't tried natty yet.
<nealmcb> hopefully that's because screen readers are doing unusual things....
<w0jrl> Word to the wise, try it in a VM if you can.
<w0jrl> Well, part of the issue is that events that need to be passed to orca aren't geting there.
<w0jrl> for example, the new launcher (as I understand it gos down the left side of the screen) is not accessible at all. This is a real bummer for me because I am a blind user, and need items on that bar to be spoken.
<nealmcb> Yeah - that sounds like a pretty big issue.  Are there any alternatives to Orca, or is really a Unity problem?
<nealmcb> Welcome, Nick!
<nealmcb> 3 of us now - w0jrl (Jeremy) also
<Guest95671> Thanks finally figured out how to join an IRC, haha.
<nealmcb> great
<Guest95671> Hi Jeremy
<Guest95671> Hello Neil; you can disregard my last email obviously
<nealmcb> (Neal)
<Guest95671> Oh, sorry Neal
<w0jrl> I am also trying to figure out a way to create an all-in-one scanning/ocr solution that is accessible. The default scanning tool in ubuntu is nice, but there is no way to tell what I scanned, or even if I have the sheet placed on the bed correctly.
<w0jrl> hello
<nealmcb> :)
<nealmcb> w0jrl: Sounds like another great place to contribute!
<Guest95671> What is a good open source IRC client. I had to 'evaluate mIRC' in windows and want to join with my Ubuntu system next time
<w0jrl> If you all use smilies, will you put a text description beside them please? Orca has no idea what they are.
<nealmcb> I've used both irssi (for folks that like fast flexible text-oriented stuff) and pidgin
<w0jrl> empathy does well with irc.
<Guest95671> Oh, I didn't even think of Pidgin....wow.
<Guest95671> I just installed Ubuntu again on my new laptop and haven't quite had the time to configure everything
<w0jrl> I am using empathy at the moment.
<nealmcb> w0jrl: do you mean graphical smilies in something like pidgin, or text smilies like the :) smiley
<w0jrl> gui
<w0jrl> graphival
<Guest95671> You gents going to be here for a bit?
<w0jrl> yeah
<Guest95671> I need to get my little one to sleep, takes me about an hour.
<nealmcb> I may head home soon
<w0jrl> I'm guessing there no one at your location neal?
<Guest95671> Sorry to not keep your physical company there, Neal
<Guest95671> gotta take care of naptime, ha. see you folks in a bit.
<nealmcb> Right - just me at Panera.
<w0jrl> I wish I could be there as well, but bus travel from Denver can be a pain in the ***.
<nealmcb> I can believe that.  And the virtual world can work really well :)
<w0jrl> yes
<nealmcb> Well, I'm gonna walk home now.  Such a beautiful day.
<nealmcb> (in case you missed that...) Well, I'm gonna walk home now.  Such a beautiful day.
<w0jrl> ok
<w0jrl> If you get bavk on, I'll be here.
<nealmcb> Thanks again for joining in and helping out, w0jrl!   Hope to meet you in person some day
<nealmcb> Great
<w0jrl> I hope to meet you in person as well.
<nealmcb> And my irc client is on a proxy at home, so I'll see what is posted while I'm gone
<w0jrl> neet! Do you login using ssh?
<Guest95671> Hey, sorry. I'm back now
<nealmcb> ahhh - just missed them....
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-03-26
<FunnyLookinHat> Rather than spam the list - I'll just leave this here:
<FunnyLookinHat> http://denver.craigslist.org/sys/2915844101.html - Now only $550
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-03-25
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: ping
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: hoping you can pass this to Carl: http://i.imgur.com/xR07nYk.jpg
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, consider it passed along :)
<FunnyLookinHat> FWIW - I'm really excited for the movie.
<Cheri703> As soon as I get an employment verification letter, I'm sending in my apartment application! If all goes well, I'll be moving to Denver around 05/20! I'm excited :D
<Guest22245> Cheri703: from where? northern va?
<Guest22245> guessing 703 is an area code
<Cheri703> Ohio
<Cheri703> a lot of people guess that :)
<Cheri703> it isn't
<Guest56360> Cheri703: Denver beats Ohio, I've been to Ohio lots
<Cheri703> Yeah, I've lived in ohio since I was almost 9, I'm REALLY ready to go
<Guest56360> I'm from WV originally, I was ready to go too
<Guest56360> dang it freenode!
<Guest56360> let me fix my nick
<mfisch> better
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I was out in denver in January and got a chance to check out some places. thought I'd have to wait longer to move, but I'm happy I don't!
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-03-29
<Cheri703> Woo! Got approved for my apartment! I'll be a Denver resident on 05/21 or 05/22 depending on how the drive goes :D
<FunnyLookinHat> Cheri703, congrats!
<FunnyLookinHat> Just in time to catch the end of the ski season ;)
<Cheri703> Thanks! I was telling Ian, apartment is like <1 mile from sys76 offices, so you guys are welcome to come over on lunch breaks or whatever :D
<Cheri703> well, I was telling all of my g+ people I suppose ;)
<Cheri703> (wasn't planned that way, just one of like TWO apartment complexes that allow >2 dogs (I have 3))
<FunnyLookinHat> ah right on :D
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-03-28
<system76chick> Happy Friday! Anyone awake in here?
<system76chick> I sent an email about April events- is anyone planning on going?
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-03-28
<Raptor8525> Hello all
